

Tweaky.com announces profitability, breaks vow of sobriety - atroche
http://www.tweaky.com/blog/tweaky-breaks-its-vow-of-sobriety-from-zero-to-profitable-in-9-months/

======
StavrosK
Nitpick: They didn't break the vow, they satisfied the conditions for its
cessation, so it ended. Breaking implies that they drank before becoming
profitable.

~~~
cheriot
In the morning you eat breakfast or cessationfast? It goes both ways. I
suppose since it's common for breaking vows to be a euphemism for cheating in
a marriage, you have the modern colloquial meaning.

Or maybe he was implying that they "smashed" their sobriety. Zing!

------
anigbrowl
_Nine months ago we launched Tweaky.com as the marketplace to anyone improve
their website._

This reads suspiciously like it was composed after the drinking started.
Congratulations, but you should probably proof it again tomorrow :-)

~~~
nedwin
It's the bubbles, I'm not a big champagne guy ;)

------
niggler
"At the time we took a vow of sobriety, agreeing as a team that we wouldn’t
have a drink of alcohol until we reached profitability."

I did the same thing with a more aggressive goal, but then when that day came
I realized I didn't actually want to drink. I'm impressed you guys didn't lose
that desire.

~~~
nedwin
We have to a certain extent.

Prior to this I probably went out for drinks 2 or 3 nights a week. One to 4
drinks in a night, sometimes more.

It's definitely a sometimes food for me now.

~~~
djt
Giving up DJing probably helps there too :D

Nice work Ned and team

------
kmax12
love this attitude. sure they could have sought fast growth from the
beginning, but sometimes proving that you are a legitimate company first
speaks a lot to these guys commitment to growing tweaky into something great.

------
daurnimator
oh wow, didn't know you guys were melbourne, based, I should have said hi
while I was around.

------
yesimahuman
Congrats guys! It feels amazing when you build something people want, they pay
you for it, and you can build a real business from it. Best of luck going
forward!

------
dannowatts
CONGRATS!!!

now go drink some good craft beer :)

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Congrats guys!

------
Dramatize
Nice work Ned :)

